# I just made soap with a friend!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok so I made soap once years ago with a friend but a few days I just did it again! The first soap was not what I liked years ago but this soap looks lovely. It is Lavender Cedar and made with all organic ingredients. I was just using what I already had..then went to buy the olive oil. The local store had the expeller pressed organic olive oil cheaper then the regular olive oil as it was clearanced! So yes, the entire batch is organic including the essential oils. The soap type is olive oil/shea butter to which I added no coloring and I am hoping for good results. I will know tonight when I get home and cut it into bars. I used the easy method of just pouring in one square container. I didn't have molds and she doesn't use them. My friend was helping me get started on it as she felt it was a good way to make money near Christmas. I have to admit it was fun and although I work cleaning homes along with selling my hand bags I am making...it opens up another thing to sell and give as gifts to my family!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I just made soap with a friend!


I thought most people used goats milk or some sort of fat.
I hope you have lots of friends.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I thought most people used goats milk or some sort of fat.
> I hope you have lots of friends.


Yes, shea butter is a triglyceride fat and yes it works like an animal fat for soap making but is from a nut. I just copied and pasted this here from an online source. I used what I had which was this. I will sell the rest locally after I pack up the gift ones as well as facebook and perhaps here.  We also added Palm oil as she wanted to empty it out. She is trying to be more ethical with her soap making. . 

The ivory-colored *fat* from the African *shea* tree, *shea butter* is a triglyceride *fat* with stearic and oleic acids. This means it's perfect for *soap*. Stearic acid hardens the bar while oleic acid contributes to a stable lather while conditioning, moisturizing and *making* skin silkier and softer.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Can't think of a better time of year for a crafty person like yourself to be doing what you're doing (hence the up and coming holiday season). 

In speaking for myself, receiving something made from ones heart and hands, trumps anything store-bought.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Can't think of a better time of year for a crafty person like yourself to be doing what you're doing (hence the up and coming holiday season).
> 
> In speaking for myself, receiving something made from ones heart and hands, trumps anything store-bought.


Thank you Maude! I love making things...too bad I have to work. I feel the same way....I prefer handmade to anything store bought. If I didn't have to work...you would see how much I can make. LOL. I made soup cozies last year for my family. Now I have to make more for my sister who wants to gift them out to others. She literally is shopping everything I make to give others. She also loves hand made gifts and thinks its great that I am making different things. It allows her to just get what she wants and I bring it to her. LOL First year she shopped at Romys store. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude! I love making things...too bad I have to work. I feel the same way....I prefer handmade to anything store bought. If I didn't have to work...you would see how much I can make. LOL. I made soup cozies last year for my family. Now I have to make more for my sister who wants to gift them out to others. She literally is shopping everything I make to give others. She also loves hand made gifts and thinks its great that I am making different things. It allows her to just get what she wants and I bring it to her. LOL First year she shopped at Romys store. LOLOLOLOL


For sure, having unlimited time for oneself, there is nothing better, and speaking of your sister, she's one smart cookie! She knows where to shop!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Wrapped simply and ready for gifting after a few weeks to be used after Christmas.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh, wow... the sprig of lavender lends such a personal touch to the soap! A perfect presentation!

There's a soap and candle shop roughly an hours drive away, and just seeing this homemade treasure makes me want to visit that shop. All is made from scratch, just as your soap is, and while I have never been to the shop before, I can smell the heavenly scents and aromas wafting from the shop.

Thanks for this, Romy!

P.S. Hope you're having a relaxing and happy weekend!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Oh, wow... the sprig of lavender lends such a personal touch to the soap! A perfect presentation!
> 
> There's a soap and candle shop roughly an hours drive away, and just seeing this homemade treasure makes me want to visit that shop. All is made from scratch, just as your soap is, and while I have never been to the shop before, I can smell the heavenly scents and aromas wafting from the shop.
> 
> ...


Thank you Maude! That shop sounds lovely! It was fun making the soap and spending time with my nice client. Actually I worked most of the weekend. I do get next weekend off though.  We are doing our Christmas tree this evening after I clean two houses.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude! That shop sounds lovely! It was fun making the soap and spending time with my nice client. Actually I worked most of the weekend. I do get next weekend off though.  We are doing our Christmas tree this evening after I clean two houses.


You are such a sweetheart, Romy!

I'll just bet your home smelled heavenly after making bar soap! I know whenever I open the door to a store or shop that has a variety of handmade soaps and things on display, I'm hit with the sweetness and scent, and I imagine the same holds true for making soap from ones own home.

Have fun setting up your tree tonight! Maybe a little cocoa or hot chocolate will follow! Can't wait to chat again!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> You are such a sweetheart, Romy!'
> 
> *Right back at you Maude!*
> 
> ...


*Tree is all set up, lights on it, ribbon wound around it and ornaments plus a bit of tinsel we will finish today. We were watching grandkids yesterday and I did work all week long. Check your Pms to read my pm to you! Have a great day!*


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

romysbaskets said:


> *Tree is all set up, lights on it, ribbon wound around it and ornaments plus a bit of tinsel we will finish today. We were watching grandkids yesterday and I did work all week long. Check your Pms to read my pm to you! Have a great day!*


Love the sounds of your day! Okay, will do, Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Soap came out wonderfully! It helps to make it with a veteran soap maker for sure! All are gifted out now except a couple...and the bulk of them my sister bought to gift out.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Romy. Nothing like getting together with company and turning something out that you love!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maude said:


> Romy. Nothing like getting together with company and turning something out that you love!


Its always more fun to make things with a friend.


----------

